# Extreme Hunger Pains



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I have had IBS for 14 years and over the past year I have been having symptoms of Acid Reflux.

For the past 3-4 months, I have been dealing with severe hunger pains. The pain/discomfort is located in my upper abdomen (somewhat near my chest). The pain is worse in the mornings and at night; it even wakes me up periodically. My GI doctor has prescribed me Omeprazole and Ranitidine but it hasn't seem to help at all. I just had an endoscopy yesterday which he said there was mild irritation in my stomach lining which he did not seem to concerned about but a biopsy was done to investigate further.

When I eat to try and satisfy this hunger, it goes away for about an hour or two and it comes back. Sometimes, I will feel extremely hungry and after a few bites I feel full. These symptoms are extremely annoying and I have no idea what approach to take. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the medications are not helping with this (I get this extreme hungar with gastritis I get from NSAIDS) go back to the doctor with that information. No drug works for all people so they may want to try something else, or you may need a different dosing.

Sometimes I find for that too full too fast (other than you aren't really hungry so you may not really need to eat) a digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it helps. The other thing to think about is adding an antacid like Tums and see if that helps. The main dietary supplement used for this kind of thing is DGL, http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/REM00024/Licorice-Dr-Weils-Herbal-Remedies.html so that may be something to think about adding if you can't change the medications.

It can take awhile for them to work if you have to wait for the irriation to heal up, so if you stopped after a couple of days because it didn't seem to be helping give it a good 2-3 week trial taking it every day and see how that goes.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I actually feel like either a mixture of both or one, omeprazole or ranitidine, causes my IBS to act up.I just purchased Nature's Life DGL Licorice, I am hoping it helps. As always, thanks Kathleen.


----------

